# What is this??



## Bstuver (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok my tank has been set up for about a month it is a 52G square I have pressurized CO2 adding ferts(a fellow hobbiest mixed up for me) and I have this nasty stuff growing all over.


























I was thinking it was rhizoclonium but I'm not sure.
My parameters as of last night are:
PH 6.8
Nitrite 0
Nitrate between 0 and .5
Phosphate 0
Ammonia 0

I do weekly -2X weekly water changes and my friend has me adding PO4, K and CSM+B I also add flourish excel.
Any ideas as to what it is and how to control it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, that low nitrate and phosphate levels will not be feeding the plants quite enough, so I would increase the fertilizer and add nitrate. Potassium nitrate is the most common method. As the plants get going a bit better they might starve it out. 
To physically remove it... 
Will a toothbrush remove that stuff? Insert toothbrush and twirl it slowly to sort of wind up the strands.


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 27, 2006)

It sucks up with my python hose it is really thin slimy and just disappates in the water if I use a toothbrush. I've cleaned it off several times and it is back this heavy within days.


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 27, 2006)

I forgot to put my lighting, I have 2 55w bulbs one 10k and one GE


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Whats the temp in your tank?


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 27, 2006)

82 I have a couple discus and would like it a bit higher but that seemed to wilt my plants.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that stuff is temp related. I only seem to get it in new tanks with temps around 80+


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks I will see what I can do about it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the same thing but my temps are aroudn 78. Can anyone ID this and recommend a way to remove it? I tried physically removing it but it just comes back. I am also dealing with BBA as well. (sorry if I hijacked this thread)


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I found a website claiming that fluctuating CO2 levels are the root of the problem with these algae and among others. Right now, I have pressurized CO2 but the tank comes on when the light comes on. The website recommends having stable CO2 levels throughout the photo period so I am going to try to turn the CO2 on 2 hours before the light comes on and see if that helps. I'll post again in a couple of weeks with an update


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Carlos, any updates?

Bstuver how's your tank looking?


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I had this same problem in my tank when it was first cycling, and I believe it's caused by the nutrient levels in the tank being off. Once I got my fertilizing regiment and appropriate CO2 levels right, the algae went away almost overnight. It was frustrating until it was figured out and it killed off quite a few of my stemmies. What are your water parameters?


----------

